# How I learned to mind my own business....



## Fiction32 (Feb 21, 2011)

I was walking past the mental hospital the other day and all the patients were shouting,'13....13....13.'

The fence was to high to see over, but I saw a little gap in the planks, so I looked through to see what was going on.......

Some idiot poked me in the eye with a stick,
Then they all started shouting,'14....14....14.'


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

That made me laugh really hard this morning. I needed that!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

love that one


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Got a good laugh out of that one. Sometimes the simpler the better.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Way too funny!


----------

